
In Silicon Valley, some men say cosmetic procedures are essential to a career - wrs
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/01/09/silicon-valley-some-men-say-cosmetic-procedures-are-essential-career
======
tanseydavid
This is a duplicate post.

The article amounts to an attempt to scare older male tech workers into
desiring things like Botox treatments. It is not very convincing especially if
you know how-to-code.

